# Moving to Niigata (Japan): Any house-hunting advice?



## Elena_B (6 mo ago)

I am moving to Niigata next month to work at the Niigata University. The search for housing looks a bit confusing. 
Any advice on house-hunting? On one hand side, there are images of really nice apartments and houses in Niigata city center. On the other, there are really tiny apartments on sites for renting. How to land a nice apartment for a reasonable price in Niigata? Any help would be fantastic! Many thanks, Elena


----------

